# لمن يريد اي معلومة عن معهد طيران امبابة من معيد كان شغال فيه



## eng mohamed morsy (27 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم
الللي محتاج اي معلومة او مساعدة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة
ممكن يكلمني على 0191365605
*


و باذن الله هقدر اساعده فى اللى عايز يعرفه​


----------



## flystar (3 يونيو 2010)

ماذاحول دراسه هندسه الطيران في الهند؟


----------



## amr hammad (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## omnia s (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد ازن حضرتك عيزه اسئل عن قسم اتصالات والدراسه فى القسم صعبه


----------



## fullbank (6 يوليو 2010)

انا كانت لي زيارة لمصر وشفت معهد امبابة ما اعجبني يعني التعليم في بريطانيا والمانيا افضل نظري وعملي اكثر بكثير


----------

